# Cinema



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Favourite movie:

Why:


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The Shining

The visuals, the hidden meanings and visual cues. 
Seems to be open to interpretation. The intensity.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Funny. With a great cast.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

The Jerk because:


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Goodfellas.
I've been fascinated with "Cosa Nostra" my whole life. I've seen every documentary I could find on the subject. In my opinion "Goodfellas" seems like the most realistic depiction of mob life. Its definitely the best movie ever made on the subject. As popular as "The Godfather" is, it seems, more like a cliched, caricature of the life style. I'm not that much of a fan of "The Godfather" although I think "The Godfather II" is a fantastic and far better movie.
A lesser known but fantastic movie on the subject is "Gotti" with Armand Assante in the lead role. The John Travolta "Gotti" is a joke.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

guitarman2 said:


> "Goodfellas" seems like the most realistic depiction of mob life


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

One of my favs is...

A River Runs Through It

For lots of reasons...

BUT...There is a scene at the end where the eldest son, in his 80`s, is flyfishing a big river in Montana late in the afternoon by himself. His hands were shaking and his eyes were gone, and he commented that his friends said he ought to not be there by himself anymore...

I think the movie came out when I was in my mid 30`s...I saw myself and my mortality in that old man, as I was living the river rat dream at that time. It was a sobering moment.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

*Mars Attacks*: I always enjoy a good documentary.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Pulp fiction
Lock, Stock & 2 Smoking barrels
Snatch

Interesting characters, multiple stories intertwined, humour mixed with violence.

Shawshank redemption-character depth, climatic ending
American History X. -hard to put a finger on it.

Dirty rotten Scoundrels & Bowfinger....not sure if they will hold up today, but the funniest movies id ever seen at the time.

Honourable mention to Saving Private Ryan for the first 20mins or so and maybe the last 20mins...the rest of it was pretty much like every other war movie.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

That's a tough one...

The movies that I've seen the most often and still enjoy would be "The Princess Bride" and "Star Wars" - both fun movies that everyone in our family enjoys. "Shawshank Redemption" and "Gran Torino" and several Pixar movies would also be on the short list but there are lots that I like just as much that aren't coming to mind.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Always12AM said:


> Favourite movie:
> 
> Why:


Sound of Music

because it's a classic

and because I can watch it over & over without growing tired of seeing it


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Meet Joe Black

Gone 60 seconds


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> Sound of Music
> 
> because it's a classic
> 
> and because I can watch it over & over without growing tired of seeing it


Mom and I were in Winnipeg when I was a young fella. I got some bad news from the doctor. 

That night Mom took me to see _The Sound of Music_. I felt better.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Best Comedy? Monty Python and the Holy Grail, because I have watched it over 500 times and it is still freaking hilarious.

Best Sci fi? I am a huge Robert Heinlein fan so I would have to say Predestination. I love movies that make you think you know the answer and then the rug is pulled from under your feet so to speak. the Lobster is a close second although that could fall into the comedy heading as well

Best Drama, Pulp Fiction.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't know if I have a favourite movie, but I like to watch "Close Encounters of the Third Kind" whenever it comes on TV. There aren't that many films focused on epistemological struggles. If "Arrival" showed up on TV as often as "Close Encounters", I might feel the same way about it. It's not the sci-fi aspect that appeals; it's the struggle to *know*.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

sulphur said:


> The Shining
> 
> The visuals, the hidden meanings and visual cues.
> Seems to be open to interpretation. The intensity.


Any movie with Jack Nicholson gets me in the door. Kubrick is a genius.

if you get a chance,
Check out the movie “a place beyond the pines”. It’s wild.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 347800
> 
> Funny. With a great cast.
> View attachment 347801


This is one that I haven’t seen, but looking agree the cast 😧 woah!!!

there a film called “peanut butter falcon” it’s pretty new, but if you ever see it online or on the tube, check it out.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Guncho said:


> The Jerk because:


Steve Martin is definitely one of the comedians that found a way to do it clean but also out of this world funny.

check out “I love you man”
Love that flick.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

guitarman2 said:


> Goodfellas.
> I've been fascinated with "Cosa Nostra" my whole life. I've seen every documentary I could find on the subject. In my opinion "Goodfellas" seems like the most realistic depiction of mob life. Its definitely the best movie ever made on the subject. As popular as "The Godfather" is, it seems, more like a cliched, caricature of the life style. I'm not that much of a fan of "The Godfather" although I think "The Godfather II" is a fantastic and far better movie.
> A lesser known but fantastic movie on the subject is "Gotti" with Armand Assante in the lead role. The John Travolta "Gotti" is a joke.


Gotta love Pesci, De Niro and Liotta all in one film.

I highly suggest “killing them softly”
You won’t regret it.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Jim Wellington said:


> One of my favs is...
> 
> A River Runs Through It
> 
> ...


There is something remarkable about this movie.
I mean, Montana itself is one of the biggest characters in this movie. But the themes of time and growth and family, it’s a classic.

You might like “cider house rules” as well.
Theron and Michael Caine! Great flick.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

KapnKrunch said:


> *Mars Attacks*: I always enjoy a good documentary.





KapnKrunch said:


> *Mars Attacks*: I always enjoy a good documentary.


Love this one! Lol
Check out “hitch hikers guide to the galaxy”


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Diablo said:


> Pulp fiction
> Lock, Stock & 2 Smoking barrels
> Snatch
> 
> ...


that’s a great list.
I’d you haven’t seen the movie Fury, you should check it out, one of the best war movies I’ve ever seen and a killer cast.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

bw66 said:


> That's a tough one...
> 
> The movies that I've seen the most often and still enjoy would be "The Princess Bride" and "Star Wars" - both fun movies that everyone in our family enjoys. "Shawshank Redemption" and "Gran Torino" and several Pixar movies would also be on the short list but there are lots that I like just as much that aren't coming to mind.


I’m right there with you.
Especially on the Star Wars front

check out the movie “Looper” if you haven’t seen it already.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

butterknucket said:


>





butterknucket said:


>


Jamie Lee Curtis is a powerhouse and Kline!!

you ever see Sophie’s choice? Or bandits?
Great flicks.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Lincoln said:


> Meet Joe Black
> 
> Gone 60 seconds


great selections!!
Sound of music is a brilliant film.
Meet joe black is great and gone in 60 seconds is a guilty pleasure. Gotta love that GT Mustang.

check out Ford VS Ferrari!! Insane movie.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

knight_yyz said:


> Best Comedy? Monty Python and the Holy Grail, because I have watched it over 500 times and it is still freaking hilarious.
> 
> Best Sci fi? I am a huge Robert Heinlein fan so I would have to say Predestination. I love movies that make you think you know the answer and then the rug is pulled from under your feet so to speak. the Lobster is a close second although that could fall into the comedy heading as well
> 
> Best Drama, Pulp Fiction.


agreed!
They don’t call it the Holy Grail for no reason.
And I haven’t seen predestination.
But like fiction is remarkable.

check out “tree of life” wild movie.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

mhammer said:


> I don't know if I have a favourite movie, but I like to watch "Close Encounters of the Third Kind" whenever it comes on TV. There aren't that many films focused on epistemological struggles. If "Arrival" showed up on TV as often as "Close Encounters", I might feel the same way about it. It's not the sci-fi aspect that appeals; it's the struggle to *know*.


I used to watch these on the Tele, I like shows that have a quest for knowledge and I do even like the sci fi element of it. Check out K Pax if you haven’t seen that yet.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

*Blues Brothers * 

It's such a classic. Great cameos, great humour, great music. It's a great way to spend 2.25hrs. Enough said. You all know it.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Army of Darkness - horror movie with three stooges routines.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Always12AM said:


> check out Ford VS Ferrari!! Insane movie.


Saw it when it first came out in theaters! 

I'm a Ford guy and of that era, so I enjoyed it way more than most. Super good movie.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Always12AM said:


> agreed!
> They don’t call it the Holy Grail for no reason.
> And I haven’t seen predestination.
> But like fiction is remarkable.
> ...


Predestination was a Heinlein short story called "All you Zombies" If you like movies that mess with your head, this is close to the top of the list. I love strange movie endings. 12 Cloverfield Lane had an awesome ending, (the whole movie you think John goodman is full of shite. Then you find out he isn't.... mind blown.) Same with the movie Signals, the ending made my jaw drop it was so unexpected. Predestination takes that a step further. When you figure it out.... mind blown


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

mhammer said:


> I don't know if I have a favourite movie, but I like to watch "Close Encounters of the Third Kind" whenever it comes on TV. There aren't that many films focused on epistemological struggles. If "Arrival" showed up on TV as often as "Close Encounters", I might feel the same way about it. It's not the sci-fi aspect that appeals; it's the struggle to *know*.


Add "Contact" to that list. I enjoy it too.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Always12AM said:


> that’s a great list.
> I’d you haven’t seen the movie Fury, you should check it out, one of the best war movies I’ve ever seen and a killer cast.


I have, yes, it was a great movie.
I most remember that really tense, rape-y scene over breakfast...it was weird to me bc I kept thinking why doesn’t the commander put his guys in line... but maybe that’s what the reality of the times was like-you couldnt flex your authority too much when in a tank with other guys and no real back up.

I probably should also include Inglourious Basterds and The Pianist In my list.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Hitchhickers Guide to the Galaxy.
Original British series, not the remake.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

I'm a big Coen bros fan. I'll say The Big Lebowski, but it could be just about anything by them. They do such a great job of mixing absurd humour with wonderful atmosphere and the odd bit of violence.

Also love some Woody Allen and I would rate Broadway Danny Rose as perhaps my favourite movie of all time. It's an at times touching comedy about a pathetic talent agent's trials and tribulations, soaked in New York atmosphere.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Diablo said:


> I have, yes, it was a great movie.
> I most remember that really tense, rape-y scene over breakfast...it was weird to me bc I kept thinking why doesn’t the commander put his guys in line... but maybe that’s what the reality of the times was like-you couldnt flex your authority too much when in a tank with other guys and no real back up.
> 
> I probably should also include Inglourious Basterds and The Pianist In my list.


ya it’s hard to say, I think in that situation the commander had experienced so much with them and knew that they were too hardened / blind off the booze to appreciate the innocence and youth of the young soldier and the German girl. Or the delicacy of the entire situation that preceded it.

That was a remarkable scene. To me, any Quentin Tarantino movie is a masterpiece. And Adrian Brody in the pianist was brilliant. That movie really puts things into perspective in terms of how narrowly Jewish captives survived that regime.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

polyslax said:


> I'm a big Coen bros fan. I'll say The Big Lebowski, but it could be just about anything by them. They do such a great job of mixing absurd humour with wonderful atmosphere and the odd bit of violence.
> 
> Also love some Woody Allen and I would rate Broadway Danny Rose as perhaps my favourite movie of all time. It's an at times touching comedy about a pathetic talent agent's trials and tribulations, soaked in New York atmosphere.


I am right there with ya on that statement.
There is no Corn bothers production that I haven’t enjoyed.

I’m also a big Jeff Bridges fan, so that’s a double whammy.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Lincoln said:


> Add "Contact" to that list. I enjoy it too.


Did you ever see the film Cocoons?
I loved that one as a kid.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Always12AM said:


> Did you ever see the film Cocoons?
> I loved that one as a kid.


Yeah, I remember seeing that one when it came out. I should watch it again, and then start looking for that special swimming pool


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Always12AM said:


> Jamie Lee Curtis is a powerhouse and Kline!!
> 
> you ever see Sophie’s choice? Or bandits?
> Great flicks.


Kevin Kline was one of my absolute favorite comedic actors of the 80's He was brilliant. Loved the movie "Fish Called Wanda" but my favorite Kline movie is "I Love you to Death".


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

There are so many in the running for this...
Shawshank, Slingblade, Something About Mary, Holy Grail...

I am going to choose an odd one (or at least seemingly odd for a48yr old man)

The Princess Bride. It came out when I was 14. I balked at it at first thinking it was a kids movie, but when I saw it, I laughed my a** off! It has so many awesome quotes, the characters are all flawless, the script & delivery are timeless. It's a movie I put in the DVD player from time to time because I haven't seen it in a while, but if it was on TV the following week, I'd watch it again. It's a movie that if I were watching and my 78yr old dad came in the room, he'd enjoy, my kids (who are in their 20's) would watch it, and my wife and I watch regularly with the varying ranged age nieces & nephews.

It is a perfect movie. C'mon, as Peter Faulk said, "it's got swordfights, giants..." And any movie with Wallace Shawn is always worth the price of admission!


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Wonder Boys. For me it is Michael Douglas's best performance. I like to watch this flick as a pick-me-upper.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Always12AM said:


> Steve Martin is definitely one of the comedians that found a way to do it clean but also out of this world funny.
> 
> check out “I love you man”
> Love that flick.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Jim Wellington said:


> One of my favs is...
> 
> A River Runs Through It
> 
> ...


If you like A River Runs Through It you might like Legend Of The Fall.

I found them similar. Maybe because of Brad Pitt.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

SWLABR said:


> There are so many in the running for this...
> Shawshank, Slingblade, Something About Mary, Holy Grail...
> 
> I am going to choose an odd one (or at least seemingly odd for a48yr old man)
> ...


I just read this and highly recommend it.
















As You Wish


From actor Cary Elwes, who played the iconic role of Westley in The Princess Bride, comes a first-person account and behind-the-scenes lo...



www.goodreads.com


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Guncho said:


> If you like A River Runs Through It you might like Legend Of The Fall.
> 
> I found them similar. Maybe because of Brad Pitt.


Legends of the fall!
I think there could be an entire thread just on peoples favourite Brad Pitt movie.

-really he assassination of jesse James 
-Once Upon a time in Hollywood 
-a river runs through it 
-fight club 
-fury
-inglorious basterds
-tree of life 
-money ball
-killing them softly 
-oceans 11 
-snatch 
-Benjamin button 
-troy
-war machine 
-spy games 
-allied 
-babel

Etc.. the list is comprehensive and impressive


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Guncho said:


>


I’m a Paul Rudd enthusiast.
He’s the friend we all need lol


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Paul Running said:


> Wonder Boys. For me it is Michael Douglas's best performance. I like to watch this flick as a pick-me-upper.
> 
> View attachment 347922


Michael Douglas is a brilliant actor.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

SWLABR said:


> There are so many in the running for this...
> Shawshank, Slingblade, Something About Mary, Holy Grail...
> 
> I am going to choose an odd one (or at least seemingly odd for a48yr old man)
> ...


Billy Bob is a heavy hitter.
At his most furious, it still makes me laugh lol.
He’s got some serious chops too as a musician.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Guncho said:


> Legend Of The Fall.


That was also very enjoyable...I`ve watched it a few times since it came out.



Always12AM said:


> -money ball


Watched that one last night...


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Jim Wellington said:


> That was also very enjoyable...I`ve watched it a few times since it came out.
> 
> 
> 
> Watched that one last night...


Money ball and the Big Lebowski are my anxiety meds lol.

Whenever I’m worked up, I’ll make some dinner and sit down and watch either of those movies and it seems to calm me down.

There a similar flick to money ball with Costner in it called draft day that was awesome.

I mean, I haven’t seen a Costner classic that wasn’t awesome.
And on that subject,
Anyone who has prime, check out Yellowstone with Costner. Insane show. You’ll want to visit Montana.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Jaws, Crusaders of the Lost Arc, It's a Wonderful Life, Serenity (Firefly).


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Always12AM said:


> Legends of the fall!
> I think there could be an entire thread just on peoples favourite Brad Pitt movie.
> 
> -really he assassination of jesse James
> ...


I see "_The Devil's Own_" is not on this list. WORST IRISH ACCENT (or any put on accent) EVERRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It hindered me from watching _Snatch_. Glad I was finally convinced though, that's a great one!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Guncho said:


> I just read this and highly recommend it.
> View attachment 347923
> 
> 
> ...


I just ordered this book. Amazon says it's "guaranteed delivery by Saturday Jan 30th". 

Thanks for the lead.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

SWLABR said:


> I just ordered this book. Amazon says it's "guaranteed delivery by Saturday Jan 30th".
> 
> Thanks for the lead.


Some great memories of Andre The Giant.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I saw The Exorcist when I was twelve and it scared the living hell out of me. I don't think I slept for a week after. One of my favourite horror movies. 










The Amytiville Horror is another favourite horror movie of mine. The look of it and the way it's filmed reminds me of my childhood and a simpler time.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Guncho said:


> Some great memories of Andre The Giant.


The WWF movie on his life was great. The behind the scenes stuff shooting the movie were fun to watch. Even when he played a "Face" he still carried a serious vibe. You can see he had fun on set. Looking forward to the book.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

butterknucket said:


> I saw The Exorcist when I was twelve and it scared the living hell out of me. I don't think I slept for a week after. One of my favourite horror movies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We watched Amityville waaaaaay too young! scared the living crap out of me when we had a movie night slumber party.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> We watched Amityville waaaaaay too young! scared the living crap out of me when we had a movie night slumber party.


I actually didn't see Amytiville until I was 23 or 24. I remember my sisters and some their friends watching it the basement when I was 9 or so, but I was doing something else and didn't watch it. I always remembered the opening scene but didn't get around to watching it until years later.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

butterknucket said:


> I actually didn't see Amytiville until I was 23 or 24. I remember my sisters and some their friends watching it the basement when I was 9 or so, but I was doing something else and didn't watch it. I always remembered the opening scene but didn't get around to watching it until years later.


I'm in my forties now, I was probably 12 when I saw it. I wonder if I'd still have a sleepless night over that one??


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> I'm in my forties now, I was probably 12 when I saw it. I wonder if I'd still have a sleepless night over that one??


Probobly not. The look of it gives me a nostalgic feeling and I find it relaxing to watch. I never said I was normal.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Being There with Peter Sellers is definitely worth watching for a light hearted comedy.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Fargo


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Fargo


Great movie and a fantastic TV show. I tried the tv show once and the first episode didn't grab me. A few years later I tried again and I was hooked. So good.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Guncho said:


> Great movie and a fantastic TV show. I tried the tv show once and the first episode didn't grab me. A few years later I tried again and I was hooked. So good.


I hear the TV show is good, but I really don't find myself watching any TV series these days.

The movie is brilliant, but I'm a big fan of the Coen brothers stuff. Oh Brother and Buster Scruggs are also favourites of mine.

I like Quentin Tarantino as well.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Milkman said:


> I hear the TV show is good, but I really don't find myself watching any TV series these days.
> 
> The movie is brilliant, but I'm a big fan of the Coen brothers stuff. Oh Brother and Buster Scruggs are also favourites of mine.
> 
> I like Quentin Tarantino as well.


Some TV shows are like an awesome 8 hour movie.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Let's see, a lot of movies from the 20's like Metropolis and Nosferatu, on up. Reefer Madness, EasyRider and Rocky Horror are in there, so are most of the '50s and '60s B movies and probably all of Hitchcocks stuff. Good movies. Probably the last 'modern' film I saw was Wild Hogs....it was ok I guess.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> I actually didn't see Amytiville until I was 23 or 24. I remember my sisters and some their friends watching it the basement when I was 9 or so, but I was doing something else and didn't watch it. I always remembered the opening scene but didn't get around to watching it until years later.


Saw it when it came out, at a drive in in Van. That would have been '79. My son was born about 9 months later in 1980.....go figure. I was doing something else and didn't watch it either.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Anyone mention the Great Escape?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> the last 'modern' film I saw was Wild Hogs....it was ok I guess.


had to look that up,., what a stinker (just based on the numbers) but I'll rent it tonight and give it a try



Milkman said:


> Anyone mention the Great Escape?


never heard of it. Criss Angel documentary?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

butterknucket said:


> The Amytiville Horror is another favourite horror movie of mine. The look of it and the way it's filmed reminds me of my childhood and a simpler time.


After I read the book Amityville Horror, I threw the book away. Actually I think I burnt it. Not taking any chances.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> After I read the book Amityville Horror, I threw the book away. Actually I think I burnt it. Not taking any chances.


I actually had a strange experience like that working at a place for a few months.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Anyone mention the Great Escape?


zontar will be around soon.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> had to look that up,., what a stinker (just based on the numbers) but I'll rent it tonight and give it a try
> 
> 
> 
> never heard of it. Criss Angel documentary?


Never did worry about the numbers and how a movie did at the box office. We just went 'cause we figured there'd be a laugh or two in it, it has motorcycles and the theatre was about two blocks away and it was cheap Tuesday. If you're looking for a movie that will make you ponder life and the world around you then look elsewhere. Personally I give those kind of movies a pass. I just picked up this








to go with this








It would be nice if I could find the complete original TV series but you can't have everything. Not too sure how many episodes Dailymotion has but we'll see.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

The original "Halloween" movie premiered on Halloween night in Edmonton. I must have been 18 I think. Probably a little buzzed. When the movie was over, a bunch of us piled out of a fire door into the back alley behind the theater. They had a guy waiting back there in the alley, wearing a Jason hockey mask, complete with a big knife. 
Well sh1t. Pretty sure the girls pee'd their pants, cause they couldn't run as fast as the guys could. Good times.

For you local guys, it was the Avenue theater on 118 ave and about 84th street. Not a great neighborhood even then.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Saw this




and was reminded of this.




I can remember watching movies about giant bugs at Sat. matinees in the late 50's and early 60's


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

wow lots of good movies here, haven't gone through the whole thread but skimmed a bit. here's some off the top of my head:

Unforgiven
Vanishing Point ( bonus if you can find the euro edition with the cutout scenes, makes a bit more sense )
Heat
Brazil
anything Monty Python
Casino, Goodfellas, etc
The Princess Bride
Buffalo '66
The Cook, the Thief, his Wife and her Lover
Unbearable Lightness of Being
Bladerunner 
Pulp Fiction
Once upon a time in the West
any Sergio Leone western
The Usual Suspects
2001 A Space Odyssey
A Clockwork Orange
Alien
Grand Prix 
Le Mans 
Ford V Ferrari
This is Spinal Tap


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> Saw this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Love that horror movies crept into this discussion.
for me, that would be Exorcist 1 & 3.
And another far less popular John Carpenter movie called Prince of Darkness ( Alice Cooper had a bit part in it) still creeps me out. it may not hold up as well today, but I highly recommend checking it out.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Always12AM said:


> Legends of the fall!
> I think there could be an entire thread just on peoples favourite Brad Pitt movie.
> 
> -really he assassination of jesse James
> ...


Spy Games is so under-rated, I think bc people want to believe 007 is reality, thus making this depiction "boring".


allthumbs56 said:


> Jaws, Crusaders of the Lost Arc, It's a Wonderful Life, Serenity (Firefly).


How did I ever forget raiders of the Lost Ark???








That might be all time #1 for me.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Citizen Kane.

Why? Well, it pretty much destroyed the career of one of the brightest up-and-coming directors while also decimating the legacy of one of the world's richest industrialists. If that isn't enough, it also was ground breaking (just like War of the Worlds was to radio) and influenced cinema for decades after. Books have been written, movies have been made, about that movie. It is a story in a story.

Honorable mention to Godfather I and II (sequel as good as the original, both should be watched together). And so many others I couldn't even start.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

The Tolkien geek in me votes The Lord of the Ring Trilogy. My guilty pleasure would be Oliver...saw it when I was ten at the Carleton in Toronto.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Airplane
Braveheart
Amadeus
Blazing saddles .. basically all Mel Brooks.
Alien
One flew over the cuckoo's nest
Back to the future
Kill Bill
The ten commandments


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Diablo said:


> Spy Games is so under-rated, I think bc people want to believe 007 is reality, thus making this depiction "boring".



I recently watched a Bond flick. The cliches are unbearable! I use to love them in my teens though. 

Any fans of True Romance? Pitt has a funny little cameo. 

California

Escape from New York

The Warriors

Rambo


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

fretzel said:


> I recently watched a Bond flick. The cliches are unbearable! I use to love them in my teens though.
> 
> Any fans of True Romance? Pitt has a funny little cameo.
> 
> ...


007 movies are a guilty pleasure, kind of like Mission Impossible. its all ridiculous but visually spectacular. Partial to the Daniel Craig ones for at least bringing an edge to it.

Kalifornia was a great movie...forgot about that one.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> Citizen Kane.
> 
> Why? Well, it pretty much destroyed the career of one of the brightest up-and-coming directors while also decimating the legacy of one of the world's richest industrialists. If that isn't enough, it also was ground breaking (just like War of the Worlds was to radio) and influenced cinema for decades after. Books have been written, movies have been made, about that movie. It is a story in a story.
> 
> Honorable mention to Godfather I and II (sequel as good as the original, both should be watched together). And so many others I couldn't even start.


I have to remember to see that one sometime, as well as Gone with the Wind.
I hope they hold up better than some other classics like Casablanca (meh) and Bullitt.
Lawrence of Arabia was good but the ending was one of the biggest letdowns of any movie ive seen.

Wizard of Oz should be here.

I also think Memento and Count of Monte Cristo are honourable mentions.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Saw this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Charlotte was the first documented case of a spider saving a pig. If the spider is big enough, it should be allowed to eat whatever it wants.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I have to remember to see that one sometime, as well as Gone with the Wind.
> I hope they hold up better than some other classics like Casablanca (meh) and Bullitt.
> Lawrence of Arabia was good but the ending was one of the biggest letdowns of any movie ive seen.
> 
> ...


I think Citizen Kane is on TCM tonight.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

fretzel said:


> Bond flick. The cliches are unbearable!





Diablo said:


> 007 movies are a guilty pleasure


Best line;
_'No, Mr Bond, I expect you to die.'_


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> Charlotte was the first documented case of a spider saving a pig. If the spider is big enough, it should be allowed to eat whatever it wants.


Maybe Charlotte or Arnold knows what happens to some of the young pigs in Animal Farm.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

leftysg said:


> The Tolkien geek in me votes The Lord of the Ring Trilogy. My guilty pleasure would be Oliver...saw it when I was ten at the Carleton in Toronto.


I've read The Hobbit and the Trilogy so often over the years that the movies just don't cut it tho I finally watched The Hobbit (the movie) all the way thru not that long ago.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Spy Games is so under-rated, I think bc people want to believe 007 is reality, thus making this depiction "boring".
> 
> How did I ever forget raiders of the Lost Ark???
> View attachment 348043
> ...


Worse - how did I manage to call it "Crusaders of the Lost Arc"??????????


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I agree with lots of previous postings here.

I have a couple of favourites from childhood afternoons watching TV.

Operation Petticoat. A cool old submarine comedy with Cary Grant and others. 

Murder By Death. A fantastic mystery/comedy with Peter Sellers, Peter Falk and others.

I have them both on DVD and my sons and I watch them regularly.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

JBFairthorne said:


> I agree with lots of previous postings here.
> 
> I have a couple of favourites from childhood afternoons watching TV.
> 
> ...


The pink submarine. Father goose wasn't too bad either.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I loved the Friday the 13th movies when I was a kid, and how could we not forget this scene?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Always12AM said:


> Favourite movie:
> 
> Why:


crouching tiger, hidden dragon. for wuxia fans, it has everything one could ask for, but as a bonus, the cast, cinematography, costumes, and set design are off the charts excellent. all in one movie you have comedy, action, romance, adventure, fantasy, and lots of homage to the genre itself. wu ping did the fight choreography. score by yo yo ma. this movie is the greatest ever filmed. to this day, afaik, the highest grossing foreign language film in america.



Lincoln said:


> Meet Joe Black


my buddies give me crap for it, but i like that alot too.



KapnKrunch said:


> That night Mom took me to see _The Sound of Music_. I felt better.


2 of the von traps sang for the neighborhood in my mother's back yard when she was a little girl. because she lived in the middle of the block, and all the other yards could see into it. they were friends of a neighbor, iirc. 



Always12AM said:


> To me, any Quentin Tarantino movie is a masterpiece.


i really liked sukiyaki western django



butterknucket said:


> The Amytiville Horror is another favourite horror movie of mine.


i read the book from start to finish in one go, when i was 12. i slept with a cross for a week or so after that.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> I loved the Friday the 13th movies when I was a kid, and how could we not forget this scene?


There's what, a dozen of the damned things and I've never seen one.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Guncho said:


> I just read this and highly recommend it.
> View attachment 347923
> 
> 
> ...


My copy arrived today. I'm already about a 1/4 of the way through. Great trip down memory lane. My wife & I are already planning to watch it this evening.

I did remember a conversation I had with my nephew from the summer though... They all love the movie, he knows I know it... like _*know*_ it! He says: What's the part when the Giant is asking Wesley why he wears a mask?? "Oh, you mean: _they're terribly comfortable, I think everyone will be wearing one in the future"_... that line? He says "ya, that one". His dad asks, "What about it"?

My (very clever) nephew: "_Well, I guess he was right. We are all wearing masks"_


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> Maybe Charlotte or Arnold knows what happens to some of the young pigs in Animal Farm.
> View attachment 348105


Babe the pig could be a valuable squealer as well. He could use that old "baa, ram, ewe," trick on the sheep and get them to spill the beans.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

The Tenderfoot with Joe Brown is another funny one.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Spaghetti westerns


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Spy Games is so under-rated, I think bc people want to believe 007 is reality, thus making this depiction "boring".
> 
> How did I ever forget raiders of the Lost Ark???
> View attachment 348043
> ...


Worse - how did I manage to call it"Crusaders


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Never did worry about the numbers and how a movie did at the box office. We just went 'cause we figured there'd be a laugh or two in it, it has motorcycles and the theatre was about two blocks away and it was cheap Tuesday. If you're looking for a movie that will make you ponder life and the world around you then look elsewhere. Personally I give those kind of movies a pass. I just picked up this
> View attachment 347972
> 
> to go with this
> ...


I have the TV show on DVD--watched it pretty much all in a row & stayed up too late one night (Didn't have to get up for anything the next day though)
It was a gift--I don't know where they bought it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I have several favourites--depending on mood.
The Great Escape is possibly at the top of the list--just a cool story about who some endured & fought back against inhumanity and their determination, etc.
Some humour, some suspense, some action, etc.
I also read all the stuff I can find from & about the actual POWs.
Comedy-wise I do like Monty Python & the Holy Grail.
It's probably the movie I've seen the most.
I also like older stuff like Harvey with Jimmy Stewart--great movie--lots of humour & commentary on that one.
Ben Hur, the movie MP&tHG made look like an epic--is epic.
The Robe is another older one that has a certain epic feel to it.
The original Planet of the Apes is also another--I mean talking apes in charge?
It's a Madhouse! a Madhouse!





I do like some more recent movies as well, but I seem to prefer older ones.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Doctor Strange Love...

A slice of sarcasm. Always thought Peter Sellers was imitating Kissinger.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

zontar said:


> I have several favourites--depending on mood.
> The Great Escape is possibly at the top of the list--just a cool story about who some endured & fought back against inhumanity and their determination, etc.
> Some humour, some suspense, some action, etc.
> I also read all the stuff I can find from & about the actual POWs.


The movie is entertaining enough I guess, but wildly unrealistic which I find detracts from it. The story was amazing enough without the need to embellish, but I guess that is what Hollywood does.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

colchar said:


> The movie is entertaining enough I guess, but wildly unrealistic which I find detracts from it. The story was amazing enough without the need to embellish, but I guess that is what Hollywood does.


True, like most things it doesn't show much of the Canadian involvement but it's not a bad movie. If you want the true story read the book.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> True, like most things it doesn't show much of the Canadian involvement but it's not a bad movie. If you want the true story read the book.



The whole Steve McQueen thing was ridiculous. I've read that book as well as several others on the topic. In my pile of books waiting to be read is one about the Canadians who participated.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

colchar said:


> The whole Steve McQueen thing was ridiculous. I've read that book as well as several others on the topic. In my pile of books waiting to be read is one about the Canadians who participated.


It's just a movie, made for entertainment. Same as avatar, starwars and all the Godzilla movies.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

The Thing

Great atmosphere, music, Kurt Russell, amazing practical effects.


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

Citizen Kane has to be number one, for the reasons already explained by High/Deaf. Most important movie ever made. Speaking of Welles, The Third Man also has to be near the top. Great moral dilemma and the cinematography is incredible for the period.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

NoTalentHack said:


> Citizen Kane has to be number one, for the reasons already explained by High/Deaf. Most important movie ever made. Speaking of Welles, The Third Man also has to be near the top. Great moral dilemma and the cinematography is incredible for the period.


Kane is ok but #1, most important.....I wouldn't say that. I'd say maybe in the top 15. Metroplois by Fritz Lang is up there, either with the original soundtrack or the modern one. Rasahoman is another.....in Japanese with subtitles. If you want Canadian, Heavy Metal. Cult...you could add Reefer Madness, Rocky Horror and EasyRider. 8 1/2....probably Fellini's best work. 
This one is between Little Nemo and Gertie.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> True, like most things it doesn't show much of the Canadian involvement but it's not a bad movie. If you want the true story read the book.


I have the book by Paul Brickhill & have read others.


colchar said:


> The whole Steve McQueen thing was ridiculous. I've read that book as well as several others on the topic. In my pile of books waiting to be read is one about the Canadians who participated.


I wonder if it's the one I readd--borowed it from the library back in pre Covid days--I enjoyed it.
Hopefully the same book as you've got there.


Electraglide said:


> It's just a movie, made for entertainment. Same as avatar, starwars and all the Godzilla movies.


Exactly--I know they changed stuff around & all, but I love the movie.
And I love most of the books about it, and a couple of documentaries as well.

i also like Stalag 17 & Escape from Sobibor for similar reasons--although with Sobibor the book is better as well.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

How could I have forgotten the Godzilla movies?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

zontar said:


> I have the book by Paul Brickhill & have read others.
> 
> I wonder if it's the one I readd--borowed it from the library back in pre Covid days--I enjoyed it.
> Hopefully the same book as you've got there.
> ...


The book by Brickhill is the "true" story. Not too sure if Wally Floody was at Brandon when my dad was there.....my sister has all dad's logs and pictures. There's a book out that covers what happened after the escape including the RAF manhunt.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> The book by Brickhill is the "true" story.


That was written shortly after the war, so many aspects of the story remained censored.



> There's a book out that covers what happened after the escape including the RAF manhunt.


_The Longest Tunnel_ by Alan Burgess covers the manhunt quite well.

There are a few other books on those events that I can recommend if anyone is interested.

As for the comments earlier by a couple of people that it is just a movie. While certainly true, as a historian it bothers me how little history people actually know and it bothers me even more when the only history they know comes from movies, invariably ones that distort the truth. There are people out there who have seen the movie who think that McQueen's character is real, and that he did do the motorcycle chase.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

colchar said:


> That was written shortly after the war, so many aspects of the story remained censored.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He, Brickhill, was there but if his story is like the ones I heard growing up there might be a little embellishment in a few places. Not so much for the younger listeners but 'cause the memories were still fairly fresh. That goes for the German and Japanese soldiers too. Some of the WWII war records were held back for more than 50 years. There's still a few of my dad's records my sister doesn't have....the DND are still not releasing them.
McQueen did most of the motorcycle riding and stunts, but he didn't jump the Triumph over the fence, just rode it up to the fence That was Bud Etkins. Same combo did the car chase in Bullit.


----------

